# A rabbit killing table on U Tube?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I saw a U Tube video once a year or two ago and I cant find it now. It was a table in two parts. The first part had a foot press that lifted it up and the second had a fixed yoke that you slipped the rabbits head through so its neck was under it. Press the foot pedal and the first part of the table lifted, breaking the rabbits neck neatly under the yoke. 

Its hard to explain but it looked GREAT! The rabbit was on a solid surface so it wasnt struggling and the kill was fast, just step down and it was all over.

Does ANYONE remember seeing the video or actually HAVE such a table? My hubby has just started my rabbit colony and has said he will build me the kill table if I can find plans for it.

Right now I use my .22 rifle to kill my bunnies but the table will be quieter :happy2:


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

here is a video , its not what you wanted but looks like it wirks great
http://www.therabbitwringer.com/


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

rags57078 said:


> here is a video , its not what you wanted but looks like it works great
> http://www.therabbitwringer.com/


I saw that one but I don't think its for me. It seems to take far more coordination and strength than I have. Not only do you have to hold the bunny but you have to slip its head into the wringer and then shift your hands to its back legs and pull...................

I have trouble just HOLDING our breeding stock, never mind the eventual kits that will have never been held until the big day so trying to maneuver them into a wringer is a non starter.

That table looked just the thing but without plans I will be forced to stick to the .22.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Gbov - I'm trying to get my DH to fix me up something like the wringer. My rabbits are large pen raised with almost never being held (I hold the babies once in a while). I will say that butcher age kits are much easier to handle than the adult breeding stock!

I'm not too worried about HOW I hold the kits as I'm ready to butcher them, so I get a good hold of the scruff, I think it wouldn't be that hard to slip the head in the wringer and grab the hind legs. I've starting using the broomstick method, and the hardest part is getting them in position on the floor, if they turn a bit sideways it's real hard to snap the neck. 

I've got some 3 week old kits now, so it's going to be several weeks before I'm ready to butcher them, but if DH makes me something, I'll for sure report how hard/easy it is to get the rabbits in position.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Macybaby, it would be really helpful to hear how it goes for you. 

Our doe was bred two weeks ago and as the kits will, with luck, be born in a burrow dug by her, I dont expect to EVER handle them until I trap them in the feed station and dispatch them by what ever means at hand.

I have used a poultry dispatcher and quite liked it so when it gets here with the rest of our belongings - only been waiting two and a half YEARS to get our stuff out of storage :grit: - it will be examined for up-scaling to rabbit size. Built into a table it might be just the ticket.

I just WISH I could find that blasted table video :shrug:


----------



## Sal P (Nov 27, 2008)

GBov said:


> I saw a U Tube video once a year or two ago and I cant find it now. It was a table in two parts. The first part had a foot press that lifted it up and the second had a fixed yoke that you slipped the rabbits head through so its neck was under it. Press the foot pedal and the first part of the table lifted, breaking the rabbits neck neatly under the yoke.
> 
> Its hard to explain but it looked GREAT! The rabbit was on a solid surface so it wasnt struggling and the kill was fast, just step down and it was all over.
> 
> ...












I am The Maker of that Device as well.
If you want me to make you one, let me know.
I have refined the design and it is very smooth. 

Here is a Couple of Links to the Videos.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReudSmXQcew"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReudSmXQcew[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36dbl5TVTPs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36dbl5TVTPs[/ame]

Sal P.


----------



## Sal P (Nov 27, 2008)

GBov said: Not exactly. It was close but with the table they didnt pull the back legs, the table did such an extreme brake that it wasnt needed. I had lots of trouble getting the links to play so will have another look later. 

Its close though, very close!

What price do they run?


----------



## Sal P (Nov 27, 2008)

Most likely it was deemed Inhumane. It's not enough to just break the neck. I'm sure it kills but, how humane was it for the rabbit? Although it makes the operator feel better, the truth is the animal most likely suffers silently. When dislocating the neck using the Rabbit Wringer, the Broomstick method, or by hand, I feel it is important to not just break the neck but, to also separate the spinal cord from the brain from the brain stem. You should be aiming at separating the skull from the first vertebra. After the kill, cut off the head with scissors or a knife. Look at the spinal column and feel it. You should see a cup and it should feel smooth.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Sal P said:


> Most likely it was deemed Inhumane. It's not enough to just break the neck. I'm sure it kills but, how humane was it for the rabbit? Although it makes the operator feel better, the truth is the animal most likely suffers silently. When dislocating the neck using the Rabbit Wringer, the Broomstick method, or by hand, I feel it is important to not just break the neck but, to also separate the spinal cord from the brain from the brain stem. You should be aiming at separating the skull from the first vertebra. After the kill, cut off the head with scissors or a knife. Look at the spinal column and feel it. You should see a cup and it should feel smooth.


As the neck was about five inches higher than the head, I would think seperation had been achieved with the tilting table.

I have a poultry dispatcher and love it but I found with somthing like an old rooster I had to pull very hard on the legs to make a good seperation while it would do a perfectly good job on younger poultry with my just holding them. It is such a great piece of kit that I really wnat something like it for the rabbits.

But as I have yet to mess up with the .22 thats the way the bunnies will continue to go until I get something I like, neck break wise.


----------



## Sal P (Nov 27, 2008)

Can you attach a picture of this Poultry Dispatcher or provide the link so I can see exactly what you are using?

Thanks,
Sal


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

http://www.chicken-house.co.uk/acatalog/Wall_Mounted_poultry_Dispatcher.html

Here it is. As I said, it works great for almost all poultry with just pulling the handle and it will kill old roosters but they need a HARD pull down with the hand as well as the handle because their necks are so tough and stringy.

I think we might be able to make something like it in hardwood for rabbits only with the U bit being upside down with a handle - U shape goes over neck - and fitting into a slot in the table when the handle is pushed down.......

Hmmmmm, that just might work!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

The Rabbit Wringer is 60.00 for 10.00 worth of metal and one weld, I can't imagine how much he wants for that table. A board with a Vcut into it works just as good as the 60.00 rabbit wringer


----------



## Sal P (Nov 27, 2008)

bassmaster17327 said:


> The Rabbit Wringer is 60.00 for 10.00 worth of metal and one weld, I can't imagine how much he wants for that table. A board with a Vcut into it works just as good as the 60.00 rabbit wringer


The Rabbit Wringer is $49.95, plus shipping. We also offer a more affordable model. Let's break it down. Metal cost $10, gas to go pick up metal, time to pick up, marking, cutting, grinding, drilling, adjusting, cleaning, polishing, packing and shipping. Then there's consumables, electricity, welding wire, welding gas, sanding and buffing disks and pads, saw blades, drill bits, etc. Now I don't know about you but, I don't work for free. Now lets say you had all the equipment to make one. You can't buy just one foot of stainless angle and rod except for online at someplace like onlinemetals.com. Now if you have all the equipment and materials and want to make one for yourself, be my guest. I know a lot of people do just that. There's no problem with that but, to compare The Rabbit Wringer to a board that you cut a V into, there is no comparison. I hope everyone reading this and questions the superiority of The Rabbit Wringer goes and makes a V board for themselves. If you are not happy with it, I'd be glad to make you a wringer. We've sold hundreds of them around the world and have only had one returned to us, and that was because the person couldn't handle killing something.


----------

